# lets see some bows



## Wi hunter (Nov 12, 2007)

hey guys just wanting to see some pics of your 3-d bows. and i have a question? how long of stabilizers do u guys use. and if u have a pic of them that would be great to!
THANKS josh


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

*A7*










28" main with 10"vbars, postens of course..

sword titan scope
easton Acc's (2 of them in the12 there)
Carter Evo
TT steel spring 2


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

'07 Commander with 26" Posten, '08 Constitution with 28" Posten





















hd


----------



## hppy4u2 (Jan 24, 2007)

My Hoyt Vulcan w/Z3 cams and my Katera. So far I can't stop shooting the Katera so it's seeing most of the activity around the local shoots.

Katera:
Axcel 3000 w/HHA scope 
B-stinger w/14oz (12")

Vulcan:
Fuse 5 pin sight
B-stinger w/8oz (12")


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

Hoyt Vulcan Inferno
Posten Stabilizer 10 inch with Weights makes 12 inches


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Hunter Class bow Mathews Drenalin LD
12" posten,Sword third plane, Bodoodle pro lite,


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Open C Bow Camo Mathews Drenalin LD 28" posten, Ridgerunner sling, Sword Titian sight Cedar Hills Archery string, POS,BoDoodle Pro Lite


I getting this bow ready for next year!:wink:


----------



## hawkmoon (Dec 18, 2006)

my 3d bow


----------



## DR. JAM (May 8, 2008)

My 3D bow with 10.5" Doinker stab.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

My Drenalin


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Pearson*

Pearson Z34 - Carbon/Black, Viper Micro sight, Stealth 11 1/2" Stab.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

hawkmoon said:


> my 3d bow


thats too purty to shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Camo Boy (May 18, 2005)

it's in my signature


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

Heres a couple! C3, sword sights, custom 32 in. stab. and Switchback vibracheck 8 in. stab. I shoot MBR with C3 and the switchback is my hunting bow!!Won quite a few tournys with it before the C3!!!


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

*My 3d rig...*

Here's mine, shoots superb.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I shoot 3D with the same bows I hunt with.this is one of them


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

here is my rig


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

Here my Hunter class set-up.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Have to admit, any chance to get to show off my new baby, i'am all over it.
Here's my 08' Lizard Green, Mathews Apex 7. prettiest Green i've ever Seen. :wink: Next time you see her, she'll have an AEP riser mounted side bar and an AEP string supressor. Come on London, Ky i can barely wait.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

07 Elite Synergy soon to be replaced with a GT500!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

07' Slayer


----------



## ibex (Sep 20, 2006)

Heres mine:darkbeer:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*My bow*

Set this up for field. Its identical to my 3d bow.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I will try my luck at 3D next year when I get back but, here is what I will be using for the 09 shoots. :darkbeer:

*Bowtech 82nd*
Sword 3rd Plane, Posten Woodsman, TR DropZone, Torqueless grip and a Slingbraid. 

It is at Crackers now, getting strings and Black limbs put on it. :wink:


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

My main 2 3D bows


----------



## lineman2002 (Mar 17, 2008)

*08 Mathews Prestiage*

Check out the hand dipped cams and suppressor arms


----------



## lineman2002 (Mar 17, 2008)

*08 Mathews Prestiage*

Chrome idler Wheel


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

lineman2002 said:


> Check out the hand dipped cams and suppressor arms


those look awesome!!!


----------



## tomcat8794 (Oct 13, 2007)

Target Black Elite GTO


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

*Heres my Drenalin LD*

Love this set up Stabilizer is a Deadcenter 18" with 8" vbars very nice set up..........


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is the new 3-d rig. I am getting 300 fps with my new CXL's at 58lbs and 27.5in DL.


----------

